# Cuckoo Orpingtons



## audra72

Meet our two new girls....Ruby, a Red Cuckoo Orpington, and Rosey, a Lemon Cuckoo Orpington


----------



## kaufranc

Pretty birds! I love the shirt too!


----------



## Lissa

Oh my gosh..I have major chicken envy. I want an orphington! Pretty girls! My son has that shirt too (in red) and if he could, he would wear it every day! Now, thinking I might need one after seeing you in yours.


----------



## piglett

you have a couple nice looking orps there Audra
we have 8 buff orpingtons 
& 4 imported english orpingtons out in the coops


----------



## Energyvet

Me too! Great pic! Great shirt! Lovely chickens. Congratulations!


----------



## audra72

I love this breed! We also have a buff, black, and a lavender. Great temperaments!


----------



## VIVI

Nice birds you have there, I really like the shirt. ELCO are one of my favorite birds


----------



## soccerchicken12

Nice birds by the way have the same shirt but mines red! Have you read the Magazine?


----------



## piglett

VIVI said:


> Nice birds you have there, I really like the shirt. ELCO are one of my favorite birds


 *those boys look just like the ones i picked up *
*i'll have to get some pictures & post them*
*nice talking to you Viv *

*thanks*
*piglett*


----------



## jammf

Where did you get the red orpington? I am so envious.


----------



## piglett

jammf said:


> Where did you get the red orpington? I am so envious.


sometimes an orpington with red on it is a sunrise orpington
you get these by breeding a buff orpington with a Rhode island red
i have a couple here at my place, they tend to be a little smaller than a buff.

piglett

PS: here is my 2 new lemon cuckoo roosters along with a couple of my hens


----------

